# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Xin Phần mềm auto card để học

## simanhdung1

ai có phần mềm auto card 2004 or 2007 post len cho mình với 
thank trước nha :emlaugh:

----------


## xuyenchi05

*send*

bộ 2007 nè http://www.mediafire.com/?bbkmfe6s7pdsg

----------

